# What lights for 10G low tech?



## nicuz (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a low tech 10g (no dosing, no co2, no Excel) and no plants yet. I plan on planting plants that do no have high light requirments.

My tank is 1 ft deep.

What fixture would you recommend? Here are my 3 options:

1) https://www.amazon.ca/Amzdeal-White...qid=1506884481&sr=8-2&keywords=aquarium+light

2) https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0...a-4963-b98f-ba712077f7f5&pf_rd_i=desktop&th=1

3) https://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Stingray-Aquarium-Light-20-Inch/dp/B00NAFQ6FK

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aquaBender (Aug 18, 2016)

I have the Nicrew light on my 10 gallon dirted tank and it has been growing low light plants just fine. I have jungle val, java fern, crypt wendtii, and hornwort.


----------



## nicuz (Oct 11, 2014)

aquaBender said:


> I have the Nicrew light on my 10 gallon dirted tank and it has been growing low light plants just fine. I have jungle val, java fern, crypt wendtii, and hornwort.


My only concern is that this is going to be too much light for my low tech 10g.


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

Don't know how easy it'd be to light a tank that's 10 feet deep. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicuz (Oct 11, 2014)

Mattb126 said:


> Don't know how easy it'd be to light a tank that's 10 feet deep.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Sorry it's 1 ft.


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

nicuz said:


> Sorry it's 1 ft.


Lol, just joking

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## 357MAGNOLE (Aug 18, 2017)

So no joke, my kid wanted a tank last year for christmas. I got him the 10 gallon starter kit from Aqueon at Petco for about $40. Ended up swapping out the filter, but the cheap little hood with built in LED's has keep this tank happy. I run the lights for 6 hours a day, no more and no less. Substrate is Fluval Stratum capped with a little sand. Plants are going on about 11 weeks now, and I have had to trim the taller ones in the back a few times already.


----------

